# liquid light on a mirror??



## tgman5050 (Apr 19, 2004)

i wanted to know if anyone has any experience with liquid light printing on a mirror. i am trying to print on to these huge mirrors and have been having extreme problems. mainly fogging. i think the enlarger is reflecting too much light. any body help please????


----------



## markc (Apr 19, 2004)

How opaque is Liquid Light? If the layer isn't think enough and light passes through it, the light will go through the glass layer, bounce off the mirror, and then back up through the glass and hit the LL again someplace else, exposing it there.


----------



## tgman5050 (Apr 19, 2004)

i'm tryin to lay it on pretty thick.


----------



## markc (Apr 19, 2004)

I haven't used it, but I would suggest putting down a layer of black paint first, before you lay the LL down, and then cover the rest of the mirror with a black cloth so that no stray light gets bounced around.


----------



## tgman5050 (Apr 19, 2004)

i need to be able to see the mirror. the emulsion is suppose to become transparent in thinner area's.


----------



## markc (Apr 19, 2004)

tgman5050 said:
			
		

> i need to be able to see the mirror. the emulsion is suppose to become transparent in thinner area's.



Then it will cause fogging, unfortunately, because the light will bounce around behind it. You could try painting the LL on a thin sheet of plastic, expose and develop it on that, then tack that down on the mirror. As long as you have the reflective nature of the mirror involved while exposing, light is going to go where you don't want it.


----------



## terri (Apr 20, 2004)

Yes, that's an inherent problem since you're wanting to see the mirror.   I have read that when using liquid light, you put down a matte black layer first - really, on any surface you're planning to use, much less a reflective one.   

It sounds like an interesting project you have going, but I'm not certain how you'll get around this part of it.    :cry:


----------



## mobilepiglet (Jun 15, 2004)

wouldnt it be less expensive to practice with somehting cheap like tin foil, then when you figure out when effect might work use a mirror... just and idea (im new)


----------

